# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee's Summer(-ish) Competition 2017 Signups

## spellbee2

_Our lucids will blot out the sun! Oh wait, the moon already did that? My bad._
It's competition time once again (a few months late, but I won't tell anyone if you won't). If you've never been part of one of my competitions, check out my previous comps here, here, here, here, here, and/or here to see how it works.

So this time around, I'm not going to post a poll, since every time I do the first option gets picked. So instead, I'll just say that this competition will start *September 1*. Which means that signups will be until *August 30th, at 11:59pm Eastern Time*.

If you are interested in joining, reply to this post with the following:
     - What league you would like to join
     - Your average rate of lucidity
     - Your best guess as to your availability during the competition, on a scale of 1-5 (1 - incredibly busy, 5 - completely free)

The rates listed by the leagues are suggestions, but if you're feeling bold, feel free to try a higher league.

*NOTE*: Being inactive for more than 7 days of the competition (unless some kind of notice is given) will cause you to be suspended from joining the following competition. *Please don't join unless you are reasonably certain your can contribute for the entire 2 weeks*.


*Spoiler* for _Ineligible from registering (inactivity in previous comp)_: 



Nfri
LeaoLouro
Mismagius
Nefets




*Expert League* - 1 lucid/2 nights to 1+ lucids/night
dolphin
Jacob46719

*Intermediate League* - 1 lucid/week to 1 lucid/3 nights
RelaxAndDream
FireFlyMan
ExothermReacton
JadeGreen
NyxCC
cooleymd
DawnEye11

*Beginner League* - less than 1 lucid/week
spellbee2
oneironautics
Saizaphod
Occipitalred
Cookino
StaySharp


---------------------------------------------------------

I'm putting myself in the Beginner League again, since I'm still not quite back to where I was a year or so ago (right now I'm 1 lucid every 2+ weeks). Availability will be like 2 once the comp starts, but then back up to 4 for the second week.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i am pretty bad at LD this year... no motivation and 3 times a week waking up way too early...

BUT i still would like to join, maybe it can motivate me again...

i will join intermediate and my availability maybe around 3?  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join the expert league. I've been averaging 5-9 LDs/week. My availability is 4.

----------


## RelicWraith

Hmmm... Well, this seems like perfect timing. Some modified induction techniques I've used as of lately have been showing promise, so this'll be a great opportunity to put it to the test.

Sign me up for intermediate. Availability 2.5 - 3.5 pending.

----------


## ExothermReacton

I will stick with the good old intermediate leauge. Not too frustrating there but hard enough to give myself a kick. My availability should be around 4-5 this time.

----------


## cooleymd

The stress is always greener:  Hundreds of thousands of stressors, will I have a place to live or will I drop 100k down on this place I'm in?  Will I be called to an interview or even start new 6-figure job on Sept 1st, who knows?

As a possible homeless / possible homeowner, possible reject / possible stressee, I will wait until the last second to decide whether to play  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

I'm in for beginners, lucidity rate is not great at the moment @ 1 a month, but competion will of course be great for motivation :-) 
availability 2 ish.

----------


## JadeGreen

Plop me in intermediate as always. Lucidity rates been a little low this summer (bout 1 every 2 weeks) but I haven't exactly been prioritizing ld practice like I should have. I'll start getting in lucid shape now, and should be good to go by comp kickoff.

Availability is a 3. My classes start on the 6th and I don't know how busy I'll be TBH.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

At last! I've been developing consistent induction strategies and will be _ready, set, GO!_ for the competition this time. I'm anticipating an availability of 4.5.

LDs per month: 17.2 (last 6 months, up through July)
Improved greatly since the previous comp. Last time, it was at 12.2/month, and the one before that was at 10.7/month.

In conclusion...
*Expert League or Bust.*

----------


## Saizaphod

I'm in, beginner this time around since availability is around 2.5

----------


## Occipitalred

Count me in! Beginner League; frequency: 2LDs/month; avaibility: 3.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Competition already starts in a week?! How fast the time is running.... 

 when exactly ends the competition?

----------


## NyxCC

Could definitely use some lucid inspiration!  :smiley: 

Been lingering at around 1.25/week so still intermediate. Availability's at 2.5?

----------


## Cookino

Count me in. Lucid rate of about 2 per week, beginner league, 5 availability, I have a lot of free time. I'm trying SSILD right now and intend to keep trying for a month. 6 days so far, got two lucids on night 4, I'm hoping to get that rate up during the competition.

----------


## spellbee2

> when exactly ends the competition?



It starts 8PM on Friday, September 1st, and ends at 8PM on Sunday, September 17th.

----------


## cooleymd

I'll decide soon If I am in, in the mean time looks like not many signing up, go recruit some beginners

----------


## StaySharp

Soon I may be ready for intermediate, what with me after 6 year finally having had my first fully intentional and smooth WILD.
But until I learned how to reproduce that at least semi-regularly I'll still sign up for *beginner*.

Availability... 3-4. Not sure yet.

----------


## cooleymd

Ok I'll be in as Intermediate 3 Lucid in the last 2 weeks, but still about 1/wk average overall (more in contests tho  :smiley:  )

----------


## Saizaphod

11 contestants, looks like it's going to be a small comp lol. I haven't had the change and time to send invites this time around  ::o:

----------


## DawnEye11

Intermediate, availability 3 or 2.5. I'm not sure but I'll try to put in effort.^^

----------


## spellbee2

Gonna be too busy to post it tomorrow, so I went ahead and posted the competition thread here: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2218920

You can still post here if you want to sign up. If it's before Friday, I'll add you immediately - any later and I'll add you for week 2.

----------

